# Ragtime Model T



## T.J. Martin (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey folks! New to the group, but definitely not new to the business. I'm looking to rent a Model T for an upcoming run of Ragtime. I was going to build one myself, but I just don't have the time at this point. Any leads that you may have would be great.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 2, 2015)

Whats your location. The last theatre I was at we built a replica with an electric motor in it. Its big and you will need a trailer.


----------



## T.J. Martin (Mar 2, 2015)

Savannah, GA. I don't suppose that theatre is about a days drive?


----------



## Amiers (Mar 2, 2015)

lol nope. Its in northern IL. I doubt you would want to rent from that far away.


----------



## T.J. Martin (Mar 2, 2015)

Ha! You would be correct. But, thanks anyway.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd call up FSU They just wrapped might not be to late.
http://theatre.fsu.edu/Performance-Season/Ragtime

if they are a no go, search for local theaters that have done ragtime. This isn't something that I would want to just throw away if I built it.


----------



## T.J. Martin (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been in touch with FSU and am working on a solution to get their rig to work in my space. I appreciate the heads up.


----------

